# How to connect Xbox 360 to RCA RTD205 Theater System?



## Prototy (Feb 26, 2010)

I want to hook up my Xbox 360 to my home theater system (RCA RTD205 which has Aux 1 & Aux 2 Audio input, Video output jacks, S-Video, and component video.) Unfotunately I haven't had much luck. Is there a specific way to hook up the cables or a specific setting? Any help would be appreciated.

As for my TV I have a 27" Insignia with component video input jacks (yellow, white, red) and S-Video.

Pic is of rear of RCA System.


----------



## gumpdude (Feb 26, 2010)

The order should work if you put the yellow (video cord) into the yellow slot in the tv, then, with your RCA system, put the white and red (audio cords) into the white and red "Audio in" slots. Put the white one on top of the red one in the "Aux 1" column. once thats done. turn on your xbox and select the "AUX 1" function. It should work then.


----------

